# Bug out boat



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

This is kinda of just for fun but also kind of serious, I'm just curious how many people consider their boat as a bug in or out tool for natural or financial disaster. I'm 95% self sustainable and well on my way to 100%. I keep my boat fully stocked and can be away from the dock in less than 5 minutes. Am I crazy? are there others? Talk to me.


----------



## IslanderGuy (Apr 26, 2008)

While we don't keep it stocked for immediate long term departure, we have considered the fact that if everything really got bad, we could do just that. Things where "scary" financially a few years ago, right in the middle of the financial crash and it was comforting to know if everything really fell apart, we could live on the boat, here or elsewhere if we needed too, it's paid for, the house isn't. We plan to do that soon anyway, for a year or two while cruising. While we plan to have a good cruising kitty and such, it was nice to know we could just walk away from the house and sail off if we needed too.

Luckily, it didn't come to that. Or perhaps, unluckily as where still not cruising... I guess that depends on your view point...


----------



## Gailbheach (May 25, 2012)

I don't have my boat set up as "Bug Out" ready (it's currently on the hard) but I carefully consider all my purchases (whether for Boat, Home or just Prepping) before I buy. I have a "bug out" bag at home and one at work. I even have a to do list at home taped to the gun safe in case the Wife or Kids get home before me. If the boat was in the water she would be "Bug Out" Ready.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Ours is usually always stocked for 2-3 weeks. although I am a little short on beer right now. Plenty of whiskey and vodka though. Only thing I have left to do is fix the watermaker.

How do you deal with drinking water?


----------



## waterwks4me (Jan 16, 2010)

I have to admit that the plan of the boat being our getaway if things got bad has been a small security blanket for me if the bottom falls out economically. Although we don't have it stocked and ready to go as I would think it needs to be. Kinda hard convincing the wife of this doomsday senerio.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Living on a rock in the middle of the Pacific I plan to use the boat in any way that it might help in a natural or man made disaster. 

In some natural disasters the boat may get destroyed (huricane or Tsunami- but during the last Japan Tsunami I took the boat out to sea in the middle of the night to ride it out, and returned to a damaged and destroyed dock).

I could have the boat filled with stores in a short time and take off for a safer destination with my wife and two kids with a couple hours notice if need be. From here in 3 weeks time I could be in California, or maybe in a couple months be in New Zealand or Australia, go where the safe zone is, or maybe live like "water world". Boat is completely solar powered, all we need is water and food and maybe some dirt.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm fortunate to live in the PNW where water falls from the sky, I can also walk the shore at low tide and fill my bucket with fresh crab in about 5 minutes. There is a huge portion of the population prepping for a SHTF situation, if that happens and I doubt it will, I will just sail off into the sunset and become one of those mythical voyagers


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

barefootnavigator said:


> I'm fortunate to live in the PNW where water falls from the sky, I can also walk the shore at low tide and fill my bucket with fresh crab in about 5 minutes. There is a huge portion of the population prepping for a SHTF situation, if that happens and I doubt it will, I will just sail off into the sunset and become one of those mythical voyagers


not to blow a hole in your bubble...because I do like the idea of being self sustaining - crisis or not...

but what makes you think the "shore" people are going to be amenable to you "stealing" their food....??? By what right do you even do that?

What keeps your boat from being "borrowed, used, etc" whilst you are ashore collecting "their stuff"...same for your women, perhaps left behind to stand watch or even beside you crabbing...

You are assuming that what ever happens allows clean water to rain, many scenarios do not.

There is a lot more to survival than what you are preparing to do....and I doubt any will bring out the best in mankind....read: Katrina


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

All good points, we have about a 1000 underpopulated islands here and I have enough stores to sail half way around the world, I have charts from here to Patagonia both Atlantic and Pacific and way points of every place on the planet, i sail engine-less so fuel isn't much of a concern. I'm not expecting the world to end but stuff happens. I was in a situation where I saw an entire community fun out of food in less than 2 days so I kinda know how fast stuff happens. For me I do the best I can but have zero paranoia. PS I'm not prepping, I have been living off grid for 4 years or 95% so its a small transition  This problem with peppers is if there was a SHTF 90% of them would soon realize how few true skills they have.


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

My biggest concern here in the PNW is the big earthquake that is bound to come. They say that ours wont come as a 7.4, but as a 9.4. My problem is I'm tied to the dock, and if I was away from the boat I dont know if I could get back to it before it was destroyed. It may not be a cause to immediately run offshore, but we may have to be self sustainable for quite some time. ..that reminds me, I better hit Trader Joe's today for a case of 'chuck'.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

One case of chuck? why not ten


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

barefootnavigator said:


> One case of chuck? why not ten


Good point, I mean seriously...how long is ONE case gonna last?!?


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

The reason I don't have an engine is so I can store more booze, that way I have something to do while I wallow away in the calms 
PS if you drink a small glass of whiskey it completely changes the pallet of the chuck making it quite enjoyable.


----------



## ABH3 Boyer (Sep 27, 2012)

I live on one of the Great Lakes that regularly freezes so my plan is a little different. I only expect to be able to disapear for a little while and hope its not winter when its time to go because that wouldnt work out so well. Being prepaired for disaster or collapse has a lot less to do with what you have and a lot more to do with what you know and can do. A little survival training goes a long way. dont forget the guns and lots of ammo. I dont think Zombies can swim either.


----------



## IronSpinnaker (Mar 28, 2011)

I watched the first season of Doomsday preppers before I lost interest in the show. There was a family on there who had a sailboat.. if I remember correctly it was going to take them 2-3 days to walk to it... Under any circumstance I think it would be looted and sunk by then. 

Personally I think being a survivor of something on the scale "preppers" are preparing for is going to be highly over rated. I am preparing to be a casualty.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

ABH3 Boyer said:


> I live on one of the Great Lakes that regularly freezes so my plan is a little different. I only expect to be able to disapear for a little while and hope its not winter when its time to go because that wouldnt work out so well. Being prepaired for disaster or collapse has a lot less to do with what you have and a lot more to do with what you know and can do. A little survival training goes a long way. dont forget the guns and lots of ammo. I dont think Zombies can swim either.


zombies can walk on the bottom.

If thousands of them come you can save a lot of money and only buy 1 bullet. Take the money you saved by not buying ammo and enjoy life before they come.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's the Zombie Apocalypse discussion.... LINK


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

barefootnavigator said:


> PS if you drink a small glass of whiskey it completely changes the pallet of the chuck making it quite enjoyable.


I'll have to try that. I have noticed that the second bottle is always better than the first. Another consideration is how much mark-up you can get on a $2 bottle of wine after a natural disaster.....who am I kidding, I'm not selling any of it, for any price.

This original post actually did get me thinking of stocking up on some supplies though, just in case.


----------



## IronSpinnaker (Mar 28, 2011)

Tenoch said:


> Another consideration is how much mark-up you can get on a $2 bottle of wine after a natural disaster.....who am I kidding, I'm not selling any of it, for any price.


Not much, alcohol is one of the easiest things in the world to make... If the world was hit by and asteroid and only a few people were left you can bet that they would be scrounging together something to make a still from and would be making alcohol.

Any prepper boat should have a still... if nothing else you can make drinking water. actually last weeks episode of duel survivor they made a still out of a 5 gallon can and a copper pipe.. It was making a cup of fresh water a minute.


----------



## StoneAge (Sep 28, 2007)

Stone Age bugged out about a year ago. Left the PAC NW. and sailed to Belize. Now she's ready to go at a moments notice by just hauling up the anchor. We keep a few weeks stores on board just because and always a full liquor cabinet.  Although - one of my past businesses was the care and feeding of various home made wine and beer making entusiats so the knowledge is there in a huge crisis to alleviate some suffering at least.


----------



## IslanderGuy (Apr 26, 2008)

All though I already answered, I'll amend it here...

In the case of serious natural disaster or societal collapse, my boat wouldn't likely be my escape, as wouldn't be looking to escape. I have to many family and good friends in the area to run away. I'm more of a band together and help out type. I mean, who do we take, and who do we leave to fend for themselves? We could likely take my mom, or my wife's parents, but not both. But not my brothers and their families, or my wife's brother and his family, or my cousin and his family, and that's just the start. 

Running away seems like a selfish and pointless exercise, unless things are so bad their all dead, but the chance's of that are quite slim. 

My family has some property locally that can be farmed, in the event of serious calamity, that's likely where we would all fall back to. 

However, as stated before, in the event of more personal calamity like loosing my job in the middle of a major financial crisis and looking at losing the house and not knowing what to do next, then I would consider "bugging out" on the boat for a while, do what we want to do anyway, but without some of the "niceties" we're saving for now and without the financial cushion we want to have. It's nice to know we could do that for a while and be OK.

It's also nice to know that in the event of total financial ruin, I also have all those family members and lots of good friends that would help us out if needed. But if it was feasible to "bug out" rather then mooching off them, I would take the opportunity as I want to do that anyway


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

Hmm, leave Fort Lauderdale and go..................where?

I can't imagine any place looking forward to my arrival if the SHTF.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

IslanderGuy said:


> All though I already answered, I'll amend it here...
> 
> In the case of serious natural disaster or societal collapse, my boat wouldn't likely be my escape, as wouldn't be looking to escape. I have to many family and good friends in the area to run away. I'm more of a band together and help out type. I mean, who do we take, and who do we leave to fend for themselves? We could likely take my mom, or my wife's parents, but not both. But not my brothers and their families, or my wife's brother and his family, or my cousin and his family, and that's just the start.
> 
> ...


You are one of the lucky ones. Most folks can only take a few days with their family before they need to get away.


----------



## IronSpinnaker (Mar 28, 2011)

@ Islandguy:

You make some very valid points. Society hasn't progressed to the point we are at today by acting on a every man for themselves mentality.

One thing the Prepper types underestimate is what it is to be human... Every crises man kind has faced in the past we faced by banding together and overcoming it. Look at this nation post 911.. Europe during WWII with victory gardens, neighbors feeding neighbors... Post Katrina 1000s of Americans opened their homes and housed victims all across the country. 

Last year we happened to be in VT when they had their major flooding and people where without power, houses washed away, schools flooded out... We saw people pull together and start cleaning up as soon as the water receded. Business that didn't have power to operate emptied their freezers and held community BBQs without charge. 4x4 clubs hauled water and gas into places that were cut off from access to town etc.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

I definitely consider it a survival means.Amazing how, when things get rough, people sell their boats, which would enable them to live cheaply ,in order to hold onto their houses, which would do the opposite.


----------



## Alias (Oct 5, 2012)

chucklesR said:


> zombies can walk on the bottom.


Hopefully the fish can get to them before they can get to you. Good odds considering that the zombies are essentially 'walking chum' for fish.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

My plan is to get as far away from Americans as I can. They have too many heavily armed preppers just itching to start shooting each other at the first hint of trouble.


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

Alias said:


> Hopefully the fish can get to them before they can get to you. Good odds considering that the zombies are essentially 'walking chum' for fish.


Unfortunately, in a T virus based zombie outbreak, then you just have an ocean full of zombie fish  That would really ruin the swimming and can you imagine a great white zombie? (that sounds like a rock band name )

On the bug out front, the north west would be a good place to be on a sailboat. Lots of food (zombie ocean life notwithstanding), water and very few people. Life would be hard though, but I imagine better than the overcrowded places on earth.

Oh, and as far as post SHTF currency goes, a old friend that was into this sort of thing swore it would be the venerable 22 round. Most common firearm in existence so very high demand. He buried cases of them in waterproof food containers (the ones the ship olives and such in). He figured that after the apocalypse you could trade them for just about anything.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Yep, you trade one of them 22 rounds and the rest are for free  Each one of them is a dinner after all so its best to keep them.


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall (Jun 1, 2012)

Why was a bill passed to allow the president to take private vessels, vehicles, food, property, and etc.? why did FEMA have a order for 4 million rounds of 40 caliber ammunition? why are there 260 prisons in the United States that the government denies called residential centers? What does homeland security have to do with this? Why is it being hidden from the general public? Why are our civil rights being violated every day and nobody seems to care? under the patriot act it takes very little to declare martial law. There is much more, that I don't have time to list. But I invite any of you that reads this to do your research. I think worrying about volcanoes is the least of your worries...CaptG


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall (Jun 1, 2012)

PS: yes my vessel is fully stocked, extra fuel tanks and water tanks. And my water maker works. And the zombies you spoke about will be wearing camouflage and driving military vehicles........CaptG


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes Capn G! Be very afraid of the US Govt!!!! Especially that Muslim in the White House. Stockpile weapons and ammo!!! You never know when your shotgun will have to defend your family from un-manned drones with hellfire mislles!!!!! Paranoid much? Holy cow!!! 

I would be more worried about undead zombie strippers. Seriously man. We will be ok. I promise.


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

P.S. CapnG, My advice to you is to head off shore immediately. We have your back. We'll let you know when it is safe to return. God Speed!


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

Tenoch said:


> Yes Capn G! Be very afraid of the US Govt!!!! Especially that Muslim in the White House. Stockpile weapons and ammo!!! You never know when your shotgun will have to defend your family from un-manned drones with hellfire mislles!!!!! Paranoid much? Holy cow!!!
> 
> I would be more worried about undead zombie strippers. Seriously man. We will be ok. I promise.


Actually, Tenoch, every word that Capt G said was absolutely true except he forgot to mention NDAA (google it). Your response only demonstrates your lack of awareness of current events. Also, Capt G did not cast any ethnic or religious aspersions toward the President. Why did you say that and what was your agenda in saying it?

You don't have to be paranoid, but at least be AWARE.


----------



## IronSpinnaker (Mar 28, 2011)

Capt. Gary Randall said:


> And the zombies you spoke about will be wearing camouflage and driving military vehicles........CaptG


I have camo and a Military vehicle... I will just blend in.


----------



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

what if i paint my boat camo and that would blend in right?


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

You forgot to mention that NOAA just ordered 750,000. rounds of armor piercing bullets  it must be dangerous being so inaccurate at forecasting weather


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall (Jun 1, 2012)

Government Documents Every Patriot Needs to Read


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

Small boat lover, don't paint it camo, get a few gallons of black bottom paint and paint the whole boat, it will be like the stealth bomber


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

barefootnavigator said:


> Small boat lover, don't paint it camo, get a few gallons of black bottom paint and paint the whole boat, it will be like the stealth bomber


I always wandered why the F117 amd the B1 are so expensive. Now I know its the anti fouling paint job.


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

One great thing about the US is we have the freedom to be as paranoid or naive as we choose to be. I think I would be more worried about the level of discourse boiling over into angry mobs, than I am in the Govt. coming to take my little plastic home (though I am not so naive as to think they don't have that ability). But regardless, i'm pretty sure that ship has sailed. (and I bet if I did a search the topic has been covered before)  So my plan is to vote, and then go sailing.  Life is short.


----------



## turban10 (Jan 4, 2010)

This is great. I am thrilled that so many of you are preparing your boats for the day the fecal matter hits the air circulation device. 
Alas, I do not have a bug out boat. But worry not my fellow mariners. I have already picked out several lovely boats on moorings just ready to be commandeered by yours truly. 
The sugar scoop transoms and boarding ladders are a convenient way to climb aboard; and a hard pointy object will suffice in removing any insurmountable security measures like padlocks on companionway hatches.

So on that fateful day, I can rest assured knowing that these floating palaces will be easier to steal than my 1997 Ford Escort.


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall (Jun 1, 2012)

Beyond Treason - YouTube


----------



## CapnBones (Sep 20, 2010)

I do certainly consider ny boat a place to go if I needed to get out. I did always wonder if it would be there when I arrived. Then I wondered how bad the condition of the boat I was going to liberate would be. I am going to keep my boat dirtier looking so no one wants to waste time looting and stealing it.


----------



## IronSpinnaker (Mar 28, 2011)

Capt. Gary Randall said:


> why are there 260 prisons in the United States that the government denies called residential centers?


If they deny their existence, how do we know what they are called?



barefootnavigator said:


> You forgot to mention that NOAA just ordered 750,000. rounds of armor piercing bullets  it must be dangerous being so inaccurate at forecasting weather


You haven't ever seen a NOAA LEO? They are armed and they routinely board and inspect commercial fishing vessels... Oh and the ammo was hollow points... They stop faster in the confinement of a steel ship.

They look like this: Office of Law Enforcement

But Law enforcement isn't the only thing they use security for... Piracy is big business these days and there are many who would love to capture one of the NOAA's multi-billion dollar Research vessels.


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall (Jun 1, 2012)

IronSpinnaker said:


> If they deny their existence, how do we know what they are called?
> 
> You haven't ever seen a NOAA LEO? They are armed and they routinely board and inspect commercial fishing vessels... Oh and the ammo was hollow points... They stop faster in the confinement of a steel ship.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

When I woke up this morning and read what I posted last night my first thought was "Wow, maybe I drank too much to be on SN last night"....but now after some reflection Ive come to the conclusion that I'm going to need a lot more wine.


----------



## IronSpinnaker (Mar 28, 2011)

I say buy buy buy... Every thing you buy employs somebody in the manufacture, shipping and marketing of it. If organized hoarding floats your boat


----------



## HeartsContent (Sep 14, 2010)

Yah, but what if they Zombify the fish? That would be really bad - your dinner would be trying to eat you!



Alias said:


> Hopefully the fish can get to them before they can get to you. Good odds considering that the zombies are essentially 'walking chum' for fish.


----------



## smallboatlover (May 11, 2011)

no need to paint my boat. if this really did happen i have a few boats in the harbor that would be the first thing for me to "borrow" till it gets better. make a few and raft then together


----------



## TomandKarens34 (Dec 4, 2007)

There are four pillars that keep our society running. Food/water, Energy, transportation and communication. If any one of those were to be interrupted, even for a less than a month, it would be a significant event. Several months would cause the catastrophe people fear. The fantasy that it will all happen in one big rush however, is very unlikely. Maybe it will happen in one local area, like it did in New Orleans, but over the whole USA, I don't see that kind of event happening, even if there was a hyper inflation. It's a slow motion train wreck that is most likely. They are planning for it anyway. They even have new money printed. Its red instead of green, so its easy to tell from the old stuff.
It is an interesting idea to have a " bug out boat ". In a sudden crisis, about the last thing you want to do is jump on your boat. In all likely hood, the locals would stop you and take your stuff. In a long slow decent, say two to eight years, your boat may be the best thing to leave in. Provided you can figure out where to go... and how you will live when you get there... If you figure out that part, please let me know.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

TomandKarens34 said:


> There are four pillars that keep our society running. *Food/water*, Energy, transportation and communication.


Uh..

4?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

While the idea of getting offshore to protect yourself for a short period of time may be feasible, there is no way that a boat will sustain you for any lengthy period of time. 

If you are relying on solar or wind for power, what will you do when the regulator fails or you need new batteries?

If you are living without any modern electronic convenience, what will you do if your rudder breaks? No where to haul out. I suppose you could attempt to mend your sails for a long time, but eventually that won't work. Then what?

If I went one season without access to parts and tools that I don't have, living aboard would start to become dangerous........


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh yea, this one just gave me a chuckle........ How would you pump out????

Wouldn't you love to see what a fanatical environmentalist does in this situation. I'm betting they would be at the head of the line to go in the Bay.


----------



## RandyonR3 (Oct 2, 2005)

We're totaly self contained .. throw off the lines and we're good for a year or so..
had an instance a few years ago that was impressive.. 
We had stopped at Brookings Oregon on our way back down from the far north.. While there they had a tsunami warning.. and we all know when one of those comes in, you want "Deep" water.. 
We untied the boat and were headed out withing 1 to 2 minutes.. joining us was another 3 or 4 cruisers equepted as we, but it was kind of funny watching all the people running up and down on the docks throwing crap around, and trying to get there boats ready to leave..
Went a few miles offshore and spent a couple hours bobbing around and chatting with others.. the warning came and went, nothing happeded that day, but it did show the difference between those that are ready and those that say they are..
Bugging out for us is just another day on the water.. this is where we live.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Minnewaska said:


> If you are living without any modern electronic convenience, what will you do if your rudder breaks? No where to haul out. I suppose you could attempt to mend your sails for a long time, but eventually that won't work. Then what?


Asking questions like that on a thread like this is like asking "_why would she open that door?_" during a zombie movie.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

JimMcGee said:


> Asking questions like that on a thread like this is like asking "_why would she open that door?_" during a zombie movie.


So, you're saying this thread is not to be taken seriously? Seems like it has received some serious replies.


----------



## HeartsContent (Sep 14, 2010)

My take on the "bug out" option is to get away from the crowd and let things settle. The other option is to get you to somewhere else that is safer.

Circling at sea is likely not an option and I suspect that you would be a target that's easily caught if observed by the smokers! 



Minnewaska said:


> While the idea of getting offshore to protect yourself for a short period of time may be feasible, there is no way that a boat will sustain you for any lengthy period of time.
> 
> If you are relying on solar or wind for power, what will you do when the regulator fails or you need new batteries?
> 
> ...


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

IronSpinnaker said:


> @ Islandguy:
> 
> You make some very valid points. Society hasn't progressed to the point we are at today by acting on a every man for themselves mentality.
> 
> ...


You are right. No one is an island. It would be difficult to survive on your own. We are all very dependent on each other, even on a global level. I wonder if we could even have a true world war knowing that most countries are inter-tied.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by TomandKarens34 
There are four pillars that keep our society running. Food/water, Energy, transportation and communication.



chrisncate said:


> Uh..
> 
> 4?


He forgot the main one: sex


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

JimMcGee said:


> Asking questions like that on a thread like this is like asking "why would she open that door?" during a zombie movie.





Minnewaska said:


> So, you're saying this thread is not to be taken seriously? Seems like it has received some serious replies.


Minne, How serious are the serious replies? As you yourself pointed out some of them haven't been thought through - at least not realistically.

I'm fascinated by folks that are preparing for some disaster whether it be the Mayan calendar end of the world, a government takeover, some natural disaster or just some sense that "something" is about to happen. It seems to be a bit of an epidemic right now.

It doesn't seem to matter how many times or how many ways some of these theories have been debunked. For some people it remains an article of faith.

Remember the people who were stocking up on food in anticipation of the year 2000?

Hurricane preparedness in Florida, or a backup plan to get your boat away in case of a tsumani in Hawaii -- I get that. I just don't get where all this other fear is coming from. I'm not saying everyone on this thread is wrong, nor do I want to get into a debate on all the various theories. Just saying I'm not feeling it.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## Brewgyver (Dec 31, 2011)

casey1999 said:


> (snippage)I could have the boat filled with stores in a short time (snip)


Well, you MIGHT be able to do that, and you might not. In a real panic situation (power outage closing most/all businesses, people looting stores), it could be very difficult. If you're at all serious about this, you have to be prepared, emphasis on the "pre". A good base stock of canned foods, bottled water, meds and first aid supplies (and realistically arms and ammo) are a must.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

JimMcGee said:


> Minne, How serious are the serious replies? As you yourself pointed out some of them haven't been thought through - at least not realistically.
> 
> I'm fascinated by folks that are preparing for some disaster whether it be the Mayan calendar end of the world, a government takeover, some natural disaster or just some sense that "something" is about to happen. It seems to be a bit of an epidemic right now.
> 
> ...


Debating the cure is different than debating the cause. I agree with you that many of the causes people attribute to needing to "bug out" are misguided or exaggerated, but it's not out of the question that we would need to. Read about super volcanos and how overdue we are for an eruption (in the USA for that matter). If unfamiliar, they are of a magnitude that would cover most of the country in ash and block sunshine in the atmosphere for an extended period. One theory suggests an eruption was the cause of the extinction of the dinosaurs and it's proven they happen routinely. My recollection is this continent has an eruption ever 600,000 years or so and it been well over that since the last.

I maintain, however, that a sailboat as the cure would be a poor choice for an extended period of time.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Brewgyver said:


> Well, you MIGHT be able to do that, and you might not. In a real panic situation (power outage closing most/all businesses, people looting stores), it could be very difficult. If you're at all serious about this, you have to be prepared, emphasis on the "pre". A good base stock of canned foods, bottled water, meds and first aid supplies (and realistically arms and ammo) are a must.


I've got all my stores at my house. Just need to load up my truck and head for the boat (10 minutes away, with only one traffic light). You are right though, I should load up with more supplies, even if it only to shack up in my house for a couple of months during a disaster.

I would only pack up the boat and "head out" if I thought my odds were better for my wife and kids out at sea than on dry land. In 99% of the cases you would probably be better on dry land. But the boat is there for that 1% case.


----------



## elspru (Jul 28, 2012)

The best color to paint a boat to camouflage it is gray or khaki, that's why military boats are so colored. 

In terms of lack of haul-outs, what can do is set up a pulley system, with enough mechanical advantage can do it with a group of people. Can even make a portable catamaran dock out of plastic barrels.

Lack of boat materials? best material in that case is ferrocement, as concrete was one of the first manufactured building materials, and is the most common in the world. Can even make it yourself if you have a furnace. Also the color of the boat if it's not painted is gray so it would automatically be camo. If finished with metal it makes a tight surface which makes it hard for paint to stick, so I figure it'll also be hard for barnacles and such.

In terms of "no man is an island" that's true, and also some communities are better prepared in case of a bug out situation, such as first-nations people, especially those still living the in the traditional ways. 

Here in Canada with the longest coastline in the world, we have vast areas of uninhabited beaches.

We don't have a boat yet though have lots planned, and am studying more on how to sail repair boats and things like that. 

Once Americans start single filing into the "residential centers" we'll probably have at least a few months if not years warning. 
Also Obama said that even though he signed it, they wouldn't do it while he was in office, if he gets re-elected that means we have another 4 years. I have a spiritual feeling it'll be at least 6.
We're planning to get a boat within 3, so should be good.

Also we're only on the second-last pope, and he still seems to be in good health, probably has a few more years in him. After him is peter the roman, the last pope, and end of the catholic church, whatever finishes them off, is probably going to be quite the calamity, the last pope will be feeding famished people. So it could be either a natural calamity, or some ridiculous dictatorship.


----------



## RandyonR3 (Oct 2, 2005)

If I were listening to this conversation at the Yacht Club Bar, Think I'd say good-night Lucy, and I'd head for the house...................


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

RandyonR3 said:


> If I were listening to this conversation at the Yacht Club Bar, Think I'd say good-night Lucy, and I'd head for the house...................


Naaaaah, after a dozen whiskeys it all makes perfect sense


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm not worrying about some doomsday situation, but having some basic supplies for a few days is actually a pretty good idea. Remember recently that "hurricane" that was approaching the northeast? Couldn't buy flashlights or batteries anywhere, and bottled water and canned food was hard to find for a few days. Fortunately it didn't hit but still...


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

My 8 year old started asking questions about 9/11 last night. Then it occured to me, people used their private boats in a manmade disaster to escape it.

To all of you who say a major disaster cannot occur, watch the video, it did occur, and some boaters helped in the rescue.

Eddie Rosenstein: Tom Hanks Narrates 'BOATLIFT,' Honors Untold 9/11 Story Of Mariner Heroes (VIDEO)


----------



## IronSpinnaker (Mar 28, 2011)

casey1999 said:


> To all of you who say a major disaster cannot occur, watch the video, it did occur, and some boaters helped in the rescue.


How does provisioning your boat with several years worth of supplies factor into the success of "boatlift"?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The only realistic disaster that your boat might provide relief for would be your own personal financial disaster. If you lost your job and home and were unable to obtain another (pick any reason) and your boat is paid for, it could simply provide shelter. You would still be reliant on a functioning society to provide repair parts and, most likely, food.

It is possible that you might want to escape a flood, earthquake, or other natural disaster for a few days or weeks. However, I think most would drive to a relative or rent a hotel somewhere.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

IronSpinnaker said:


> How does provisioning your boat with several years worth of supplies factor into the success of "boatlift"?


Our boat lift might be from Hawaii to California, would be good to have plenty of food so we could make it like a "Love Boat" with 4 buffets per day.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> The only realistic disaster that your boat might provide relief for would be your own personal financial disaster.


What??!! C'mon you know that boats ARE personal financial disasters. 

Personally I think it would be a pretty good place to go hide from a pandemic flu. Being in medicine I think it is a very LIKELY possibility that we'll see a bad one in our lifetime.

MedSailor

PS As for financial disaster, I did take off for 4.5 months once while unemployed and broke hoping to wait out a bad economy. Beat the heck out of sitting dockside sending out 20 resumes a day and getting crickets in return.


----------



## jump5999 (Sep 7, 2012)

'I could have the boat filled with stores in a short time and take off for a safer destination with my wife and two kids with a couple hours notice if need be. From here in 3 weeks time I could be in California, or maybe in a couple months be in New Zealand or Australia, go where the safe zone is, or maybe live like "water world". Boat is completely solar powered, all we need is water and food and maybe some dirt.' From casey1999

Fish, rice and water is a great diet. I guess the "dirt" thing wouldn't come for a century or so. (being worth alot)


----------



## jump5999 (Sep 7, 2012)

Concerning the "boatlift" thing...it was a great thing but has nothing to do with provisioning. Unless, of course, you want to feed those people escaping Manhatten and then your groceries ain't gonna last long.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> What??!! C'mon you know that boats ARE personal financial disasters.


Now that actually made me laugh out loud at the keyboard. You are so right!



> Personally I think it would be a pretty good place to go hide from a pandemic flu. Being in medicine I think it is a very LIKELY possibility that we'll see a bad one in our lifetime.


I think you may be right about this too.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

I started this thread was after spending an evening on a friends 40' sailboat we couldn't find a scrap of food to eat. We discussed the Merits of her boat and mine, while her boat is much larger and can carry much more cargo than my little 22 footer she cant afford to stock it because she is financing the boat and in this economy between her mortgage, boat payment, slip, insurance... she is broke. Any one who can do basic math can see there is absolutely no possibility that this country can avoid financial disaster be-it our own inept government or say another such as Spain. The world is at a tipping point. I'm not saying that the world will implode but if you thought 2008 was rough it was a baby compared to what is inevitable. Having a boat loaded and self sufficient could easily be the difference between spending a season on the hook in Baja drinking margarita's or spending one here unemployed and broke. Row row row your boat *Gently* down the stream.

So whats the worst that can happen if your boat is stocked up and in perfect maintenance? Lets see we all eat food right, next time you decided to hit the islands at the drop of a dime the boat is loaded and ready to go, just untie her and sail away.
we carry insurance and hope to never use it, we carry a first aid kit and hope to never use it, we carry some form of life raft and hope to never use it. Isn't your well being worth a grand in food? I had this same discussion with all my friends in 2006 when I was on a selling spree, the laughed me out the door. I can assure you none of them are laughing anymore.  Remember your old Boy Scout motto, be prepared.
For anyone who thinks this is a foolish outlook I highly suggest you invest ten minuets in your future and read the old story of the ant and the grasshopper by Aesop.
*
Once there lived an ant and a grasshopper in a grassy meadow.

All day long the ant would work hard, collecting grains of wheat from the farmer's field far away. She would hurry to the field every morning, as soon as it was light enough to see by, and toil back with a heavy grain of wheat balanced on her head. She would put the grain of wheat carefully away in her larder, and then hurry back to the field for another one. All day long she would work, without stop or rest, scurrying back and forth from the field, collecting the grains of wheat and storing them carefully in her larder.

The grasshopper would look at her and laugh. 'Why do you work so hard, dear ant?' he would say. 'Come, rest awhile, listen to my song. Summer is here, the days are long and bright. Why waste the sunshine in labour and toil?'

The ant would ignore him, and head bent, would just hurry to the field a little faster. This would make the grasshopper laugh even louder. 'What a silly little ant you are!' he would call after her. 'Come, come and dance with me! Forget about work! Enjoy the summer! Live a little!' And the grasshopper would hop away across the meadow, singing and dancing merrily.

Summer faded into autumn, and autumn turned into winter. The sun was hardly seen, and the days were short and grey, the nights long and dark. It became freezing cold, and snow began to fall.

The grasshopper didn't feel like singing any more. He was cold and hungry. He had nowhere to shelter from the snow, and nothing to eat. The meadow and the farmer's field were covered in snow, and there was no food to be had. 'Oh what shall I do? Where shall I go?' wailed the grasshopper. Suddenly he remembered the ant. 'Ah - I shall go to the ant and ask her for food and shelter!' declared the grasshopper, perking up. So off he went to the ant's house and knocked at her door. 'Hello ant!' he cried cheerfully. 'Here I am, to sing for you, as I warm myself by your fire, while you get me some food from that larder of yours!'

The ant looked at the grasshopper and said, 'All summer long I worked hard while you made fun of me, and sang and danced. You should have thought of winter then! Find somewhere else to sing, grasshopper! There is no warmth or food for you here!' And the ant shut the door in the grasshopper's face.

*It is wise to worry about tomorrow today.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Frickin Ants...Just can't depend on them no mo'...


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Part of the community I served has a neighborhood where folks have their boats parked on private docks behind their homes. I got called to one of those homes on a Thanksgiving weekend during a windstorm and a widespread power outage. After dealing with the issue, we made small talk about how nice it was to have their trawler parked behind their house. We also talked about how the power outage was affecting their Thanksgiving dinner plans. They couldn't cook their meal. I asked why they just didn't go cook it on their boat. DOH! I was nearly blinded by the light bulb going off in their head.

Is our boat a bug-out boat? Our boat and home are stocked with items and supplies at minimal expense that will make life more comfortable for an extended period of time if the power and water are out.


----------



## nmejicano (Sep 26, 2012)

It is surprising that many of the "prepers" and "survivalist" have not consider a sailboat as a very adequate survival tool "bug out". To be really self sustained, you have to be energy independent as well as to have the ability to make water. Solar and wind are the answers. By the way, if you are considering a typical marine water maker, think again. There are some excellent "atmospheric" water makers on the market that you can convert to solar. All you need is the space and 45% humidity, which as long as you do not intend to cruise the Sahara, is easy to have and a connection to your solar/wind power. A 10 gallons a day water maker will cost you about $850.00. Don't forget your fishing gear, a good compass and learn to use a sextant. Be friendly to the natives, bring American cigarettes as they are the best currency.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

nmejicano said:


> By the way, if you are considering a typical marine water maker, think again. There are some excellent "atmospheric" water makers on the market that you can convert to solar. All you need is the space and 45% humidity, which as long as you do not intend to cruise the Sahara, is easy to have and a connection to your solar/wind power. A 10 gallons a day water maker will cost you about $850.00.


Got a link to more info on that? Sounds intriguing to say the least!

MedSailor


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

nmejicano said:


> ..... Solar and wind are the answers. .....


What do you do when the charge controller breaks or you need new batts, even a fuse you may not have? Works short term.

I too am interested in this atmospheric water maker, if you have a link. I'm not familiar with a dehumidifier that doesn't require a ton of energy.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> I too am interested in this atmospheric water maker, if you have a link. I'm not familiar with a dehumidifier that doesn't require a ton of energy.


I would love if this were a viable option. No membranes to deal with, no high pressure pumps, no through hulls. I googled "the most energy efficient dehumidifier" and came up with this:

Introducing the Most Energy-Efficient Dehumidifier on the Planet

From the above link: "_Using an unprecedented 4.9 amps of energy (or 4.16 liters per kilowatt hour), the Santa Fe Impact exceeds Energy Star standards by fifty percent._"

1,000W / 13V == 77Ahrs in one kilowatt.

77Ah / 4.16 = 18.5Ah consumed to produce 1 liter of water.

Hopefully the "atmospheric generators" are more efficient than that!

MedSailor


----------



## benjamen (Jun 21, 2012)

Everyone once in a while every country has a little internal turmoil. I simply prefer to have the option to easily go visit another country during that time frame.

Let's talk about facts, not fear


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

If I lived in any medium or large city, any sized city I guess, I would have the boat stocked so it could be used as a bug out boat. Everyone knows that for whatever reason if supplies were cut off for only three days there would be panic, looting, etc and it might be safest to get the hell out for awhile. Seems only prudent to have some supplies stockpiled in the house and the boat, why not cover the bases? Long term is a different story, and depending on the cause a boat may or may not make sense as they are very dependent on key parts to make things work, and they're really difficult to plant a garden on)


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a pretty good garden on the bottom of my boat.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

erps said:


> I have a pretty good garden on the bottom of my boat.


Goosneck Barnacles "Tapas Style" with Gordon Ramsay Just remember to stock the boat with sherry, cream and a scraper and you should be golden.l  (Btw, notice how much cream he puts in when he says "a couple tablespoons") Yum....

As for gardening aboard, or living loooong term aboard, there was a book on the subject. "Sailing the Farm". I found it online once and might try and find it again for a link. They had some really good drawings for home made solar-stills...


----------



## steel (Sep 1, 2010)

So how many think that there won't really be an economic collapse or other disaster alone but when "it happens" it will be more like a Communist revolution and travel will be restricted or locked down and if you have a boat on the ocean you better head straight out to sea within a matter of hours and never come back?


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

steel said:


> so how many think that there won't really be an economic collapse or other disaster alone but when "it happens" it will be more like a communist revolution and travel will be restricted or locked down and if you have a boat on the ocean you better head straight out to sea within a matter of hours and never come back?


prwg?


----------



## elspru (Jul 28, 2012)

steel said:


> So how many think that there won't really be an economic collapse or other disaster alone but when "it happens" it will be more like a Communist revolution and travel will be restricted or locked down and if you have a boat on the ocean you better head straight out to sea within a matter of hours and never come back?


In America from what I hear anyways it (martial law) is "happening" but slowly and incrementally. TSA, army road checks, re-education camps, residential centers. 
Once it gets really entrenched it may indeed be so unpleasant that you may as well leave and not come back, some people already have.

It's good to find a place to go of course... 
Considering how difficult it is to get into Canada,
and that most of the America's is latino,
you may wish to start brushing up on your Spanish.

It's almost guaranteed that Europe isn't going to be much better,
Africa is obviously a poor choice, and Asia is very densely populated.

From what I read in "mass dreams of the future" a progressive hypnosis book about 2100-2300,
there will be some "new age" intentional communities functioning with high happiness and longevity along the west coast in various mountaineous regions,
from the Andes to the Rockies. 
while the urbanites will be stuck in domes surrounded by toxic deserts. 
But ya, only 5-7% of hypnotically progressed people even saw themselves having a future on earth in that time-frame...
Projected population 0.5-1Billion


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

> and that most of the America's is latino


lol


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

OK !?!?!

SO just *how* far do ya hafta be offshore to be considered 'International' waters???
I've heard 12 and I've heard 200. Not that it matters, 'cause if Uncle wants ya; he'll get ya...200 miles or not!
Tho, there is a lotta ocean t be lost on!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Just to be certain. Bugging out at 5 knots, isn't really bugging out.


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

mebbe not quick; but it's in the right direction 
S-I-P is not an option for some.


----------



## Heinous (Mar 25, 2009)

deltaten said:


> OK !?!?!
> 
> SO just *how* far do ya hafta be offshore to be considered 'International' waters???
> I've heard 12 and I've heard 200. Not that it matters, 'cause if Uncle wants ya; he'll get ya...200 miles or not!
> Tho, there is a lotta ocean t be lost on!


Territorial waters extend 12 miles out. Outside of that is international, except that out to 200 miles is considered an Exclusive Economic Zone. The EEZ won't matter if you are simply escaping zombies on a sailboat.


----------



## beachbm61 (Feb 18, 2006)

We didn't build her up as such but, she is thought of as one. She's virtually self sufficient with solar panels, wind genie and watermaker. She's kept fully stocked for three months and fueled. Mainly for cruising on a whim. I really have to become a better fisherman though. I lived on her for the first four years after purchase. Recently some family members and I were discussing this exact benefit. A couple are survivalist/preppers and envied our boat for this fact. She does give us a comfort, knowing we do have an "escape".


----------



## Heinous (Mar 25, 2009)

I've made a list of all the disaster-ready boats mentioned in this thread. I hope I'm near one of them when the disaster hits!


----------



## nmejicano (Sep 26, 2012)

For a fee!


----------



## Heinous (Mar 25, 2009)

No fee. I just need to get there first! Bwahahaha.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Heinous said:


> I've made a list of all the disaster-ready boats mentioned in this thread. I hope I'm near one of them when the disaster hits!


Here is a photo of me on my boat. That cooler I iam kneeling on is for ground meat to be stored. You know what I mean??? "Come get some!" 









MedSailor


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

AlaskaMC said:


> Unfortunately, in a T virus based zombie outbreak, then you just have an ocean full of zombie fish  That would really ruin the swimming and can you imagine a great white zombie? (that sounds like a rock band name )
> 
> On the bug out front, the north west would be a good place to be on a sailboat. Lots of food (zombie ocean life notwithstanding), water and very few people. Life would be hard though, but I imagine better than the overcrowded places on earth.
> 
> Oh, and as far as post SHTF currency goes, a old friend that was into this sort of thing swore it would be the venerable 22 round. Most common firearm in existence so very high demand. He buried cases of them in waterproof food containers (the ones the ship olives and such in). He figured that after the apocalypse you could trade them for just about anything.


They make plastic lids for glass canning jars, a far more waterproof solution for ammo storage. Plastic is too permeable over time. A stainless lid to put under the plastic one, leaves only metal and glass for water to penetrate, not much chance of that happening..


----------



## Heinous (Mar 25, 2009)

MedSailor said:


> Here is a photo of me on my boat. That cooler I iam kneeling on is for ground meat to be stored. You know what I mean??? "Come get some!"


Hmm. MedSailor's boat is no longer on my list for some reason...


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

Hurricane Sandy is a tragic reminder of how important it is to be prepared for disaster, it can strike in many forms at anytime.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

barefootnavigator said:


> Hurricane Sandy is a tragic reminder of how important it is to be prepared for disaster, it can strike in many forms at anytime.


But your boat was less likely to survive it than your house, in most cases.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

Survive what? disaster can strike in many forms. A sister ship to mine was thrown half a mile inland by a tsunami, it landed on a crushed house, that boat sustained only minor damage and is floating again, the house is toast. This thread isn't about Hurricanes its about being prepared.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

I bugged out on my boat this past Saturday night at 21:00. Stayed out till 02:00 Sunday. My house is at elevation 400 feet so it is safe from Tsunami, but I wanted to potentially save my boat. Tsunami was only 1 foot, although in one harbor (Kahului, Maui) it was 2.5 feet.
Canada quake triggers Hawaii tsunami scare - CNN.com


----------

